# Airblown Inflatables of the East



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Earlier this month I was searching online for a particular Airblown Inflatable to add to this year's display. I came across a link to Alibaba.com (I kid you not about the name.) 

Basically it's a clearing house type site for a buttload of wholesalers/mfg's, a few here in the States, Australia, and Hong Kong, but mostly in mainland China. We've probably all seen their handiwork here and there before here in the States, in some of the inflatables sold here in the US and UK, I imagine.

What interested me, and I assume most of you here, are some rather unique designs that I haven't seen anywhere else in particular. I thought I'd post them here.

Sadly, these items are generally available only in bulk orders, ranging from 100-1000 units or more. Even a few of the larger ones, while it is only fom1 unit the price point is in flux, anywhere from $200-300 to $1000. So unless you win the lottery, or are planning to go into the inflatables biz big time this is the only time you'll see these items...









Pumpkin Bounce House anyone?









I love this one, a clear case of something being lost in translation. The listin, and image file is titled 'Inflatable Santa Claus' LOL









A fine looking Skeleton...




























A few slightly different archways...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Well, now that the migration period is over, I can continue...

















What seems to be a fourth (fifth?) variation of the carriage/hearse from Gemmy. This time, instead of the Grim Reaper or The Headless Horseman, they have a Top-Hatted Pumpkin person at the reins (and accompanied by his pet spider, no less)

Note too that the side panels of the carriage/hearse have the same design element that was used in one of the archways that I posted earlier...

























Seems to be a good year for skulls and skeletons as well...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those are cool


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

More to come soon (I'm just lazy)


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow makes me rethink the airblown decor now... I like the pumpkin jumper for the kids year round!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice. I've seen a few of those in the stores already around here.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

To bad they dont sell single units for a low price...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, and even if we could arrange a group buy, in some cases, it'd still mean everyone would have to buy, what a couple HUNDRED or so...









This little beauty is a combination of a bounce house/slide...

Then there are the auto-ghoulies
























I think that's a ghost 'hitchin' a ride of the last one...









This one's a bounce house, but not Halloween per se, still I thought it unusual enough to include it...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I think I've actually seen these somewhere here in the states, can't say where, though...










The cute ones come in all sizes it seems...








Large...








...and small(these are actually 'hand blown' I believe...)


Now these next two are billed as 'inflatable costumes', but I don't see how they could be, it'd be way to awkward to walk and I don't see anywhere to breath, much less see. The fisr one kinda reminds me of Patrick from Spongebob...








Those of you familiar with Ben 10 should recognize this Four Arms knockoff...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

This little guy is so cute with his bowler hat, reminds me of one of the ghosts from casper...









Rodential humungous I presume...









Here's another of my favorites, it resembles the Gemmy organ player a bit, but while the pipes are much shorter, the color scheme is not a bright and cheerful...


























These next two would be cooler if they were the larger airblown, instead of the little handblown types....


----------

